# Warning over young diabetics' health



## Northerner (Mar 9, 2015)

A "worryingly high" number of children with type 1 diabetes have warning signs of long-term health complications, including blindness, a report says.

And charities say this leaves "great concern" for their future health - some patients show early markers of eye, heart and kidney disease.

Data from England and Wales suggests more than 1,000 new cases were recorded in people under-25 last year.

But overall blood sugar control in this group has improved, the study shows.

Type 1 diabetes often appears in childhood. It is caused by the immune system destroying cells in the pancreas, leaving patients unable to control their blood sugar.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-31766645


----------



## Northerner (Mar 9, 2015)

*Behind the headlines: 'more children showing early signs of diabetes complications'*

The media is reporting that 'more children are showing early signs of serious diabetes complications.'

These headlines – clearly alarming for parents of children with type 1 diabetes – stem from today’s release of the National Paediatric Diabetes Audit.

The report actually shows that long-term blood glucose control among UK children with type 1 diabetes is improving, not worsening, and this fact behind the headlines is heartening. The increase in children showing early indications of future potential complications is instead due to the fact that increasing number of children are developing the condition. Individual children with the condition are not increasingly at risk.

https://www.jdrf.org.uk/news/latest...showing-early-signs-of-diabetes-complications


----------



## Copepod (Mar 9, 2015)

More children are being diagnosed with type 1 diabetes, but percentages of children with complications are decreasing, as control is improving. Because of increased numbers being diagnosed, that means more numbers have complications. However, the improved percentages of those with no problems shows that more could live with no complications, assuming they get the right support etc. 

Still some children, whose parents do everything to the best of knowledge at present, will get complications. That's the sort of area that needs more research.


----------



## Redkite (Mar 9, 2015)

According to the statistics published today, 27% of type 1 children have high blood pressure, 14% have eye problems, and 7% are showing signs of early kidney damage (my son is one of these).  What really angers me is that many children are not even being checked for these problems, AND it is not recommended for the under 12's.  My son was diagnosed aged 4, and the kidney issue started to manifest itself just two years later at age 6.  ALL people with diabetes, whatever their age, should receive these checks - AND action should be taken.  My son's old clinic were so crap that nothing was done for years about his condition, and he wasn't referred or started on treatment until age 12, two years after I'd moved him to another hospital.  This is really unforgivable


----------



## KookyCat (Mar 9, 2015)

Redkite said:


> According to the statistics published today, 27% of type 1 children have high blood pressure, 14% have eye problems, and 7% are showing signs of early kidney damage (my son is one of these).  What really angers me is that many children are not even being checked for these problems, AND it is not recommended for the under 12's.  My son was diagnosed aged 4, and the kidney issue started to manifest itself just two years later at age 6.  ALL people with diabetes, whatever their age, should receive these checks - AND action should be taken.  My son's old clinic were so crap that nothing was done for years about his condition, and he wasn't referred or started on treatment until age 12, two years after I'd moved him to another hospital.  This is really unforgivable



I agree, I'm astonished really.  Youngsters with this condition have to live with it for a very long time, so surely keeping a keen eye should start as early as possible, it's not like the tests are invasive or horrible or they even have to know it's happening.  I just don't really understand.  There was a fella on the news this morning saying parents have to push for the tests, but that's not good enough is it, what about parents who can't or won't (I hope there are very few of those I hasten to add).  The child has very little if any say in their care so surely we should do everything possible to ensure their care is exemplary?


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 9, 2015)

The care I have received from the North East Hosps has been excellent. Remember this was in the dark ages (1960s) !  There was a storey about a Dr who had been T1 for more than 80yrs a couple of days ago. Before time began & I am not kidding.


----------

